# Ronson JetLites RULE!



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Last time I was a Wally's, I noticed there were a dozen or more JetLites on the peg display, so I bought a couple of them, based on so many good comments about them. I've only used it a couple of times, but I'm very impressed with it. I also have a Xikar Executive that I paid about $30 for, and I really like that one, too. I've been using it just about daily for three months or so, and have not had any problems with it, but the JetLite will definitely be my "mobile" lighter, for when I don't want to take a chance of losing the Xikar. With the "Alaska tax" we pay on everything, they sell for about $3.50, which is more than most of you would have to pay, but they're still a Hell of a bargain. Having tried it, I'm thinking about going back and buy four more and just stash them away. One thing that I really like about the Xikar is that the trigger is on the side, totally away from the flame. If Ronson made a JetLite like that, I would buy a gob of the, for sure.

I have a long history, seems like when I find a product I like, the manufacturer takes that as their cue to yank it off the market and replace it with a far inferior product, so I don't want to take the chance. It has happened more times than I can count. When I buy a pair of shoes, I wear them for a month. If I still like them after the month is up, I go back and buy another pair and stash them in the closet, because by the time I actually wear out the first pair, they won't make them anymore. Now that I'm starting to settle on which cigars I really like, I'm starting to stock up on them because I'm a little afraid the same thing will happen, and that would be truly tragic. Not, like, thousands of them, or anything, but a healthy supply.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I know how you feel. I was sent a couple of Ronsons when I couldn't find one by me and these suckers work so well that when I finally saw them at my local Walmart I bought them all,,,6 of them left and know that I will be set for the next 10 years for lighters.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I have a Xikar Executive and 4 Ronson Jetlites, and I follow a similar scheme that you do. The Xikar is my "nice" lighter if I feel like being fancy. If I'm just going out to the garage for a smoke, I keep my "broken in" Ronson out there. This lighter already has the chrome coming off in places and the spring that holds the lid down is broken. I've modified it using txmatt's lighter thread and the flame is huge. I also have a traveling Ronson that's just plain out of the box and unmodified. That leaves me with 2 gunmetal Ronsons NIB in case anything happens to the others. Oh, there's also a cheap triple torch I got as a freebie, but that one's not as cool.


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

just stopped at the local super wal mart earlier today, the Jet-Lites were 2.97 EACH!!!!!! so i bought 3. There right next to the cigarette counter. they also had 2.5oz bottles of ronson fuel for 2.08 so i bought one of them too. these lighters are great.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Flew to Ohio last week and needed a lighter had not owned a ronson until last week. Went to W-mart and picked up 2 and gave one to a friend who had a nice lighter taken at the airport. So far I love this lighter


----------



## bard (Jul 25, 2006)

They're tough little buggers too. I've sent mine through the washing machine a couple of times on accident. Other than rubbing off some of the finish, it still works like new.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

friz said:


> Flew to Ohio last week and needed a lighter had not owned a ronson until last week. Went to W-mart and picked up 2 and gave one to a friend who had a nice lighter taken at the airport. So far I love this lighter


I've used mine for 2 of the last 3 weeks, and I'm very happy with it. To find something this cheap that does exactly what it's supposed to do is pretty refreshing.


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can get these lighters at Wal-Mart in Ohio? Can you get 'em at any grocery? I think you guys just saved me some coin.:tu


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

mrmoose411 said:


> You can get these lighters at Wal-Mart in Ohio? Can you get 'em at any grocery? I think you guys just saved me some coin.:tu


I've found them at Eckerd, CVS and Wal-Mart. You have to ask for them at the counter, they're back with the smokes and such. There great lighters for the price.


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

suh-weet. Should help with the 5-Vegas' coming in the mail tomorrow for the good ole' family Xmas party.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Based on all of the great reviews I had to have one. The Wal-Mart near me never had any. Driving around last week, I passed a CVS and remembered they carried them, flipped a quick U-ey and went back. Finally found 'em, they only had 2, bought both (4.50 ea). 

All I can say is it's a great flippin' lighter!!!!

Thanks :tu


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

I got mine in Cincinnati off Eastgate Blvd, for those on the East side of Cincy it is exit 63B off 275. Hope this helps, merry christmas



mrmoose411 said:


> You can get these lighters at Wal-Mart in Ohio? Can you get 'em at any grocery? I think you guys just saved me some coin.:tu


----------



## CigarGuyinOTown (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a Lotus, 2 Nibos, a Vector, and a Colibri, and the Ronson is still my go-to lighter.

I couldn't find them anywhere, then I found a bunch at CVS and bought 6 because I was so excited just like some others said. The finish does wear a bit, but these suckers are durable. They light the best in wind and bad conditions, and they always refill properly, plus the fuel lasts a while. My Nibo only lights two cigars before it needs refill. My Ronsons last weeks, 10+ cigars before refueling!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

I want one!!!


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I found one in CVS for $4.67. I'm sure my walmart would be cheaper. Sounds like I better stock up. I agree with the original poster, good cheap things don't last on the market forever.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I'm going to go and find a couple of these tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Couldn't agree more with everything said. These Ronsons work better than the $30 Colibri Firebird I bought when I first started! Every time I go to Wal-Mart I always pick a couple up for reserves and to give to friends who I smoke with. Can't beat 'em!


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Damm stright I love this lighter. I just got one yesterday and I'm going back to walmart to get somemore.


----------



## jmagg (Dec 28, 2008)

I finally found these at CVS, bought the last 2 they had in stock to backup my Colibri Firebird... Well after using the Jetlite, the Colibri found its way to back of the drawer. I think I'll let my wife have the Colibri to light candles:ss BTW... You guys have a nice forum here!


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe it's the power of the Internet or the fact that you guys are buying these at several at a time  but I cannot find the Ronson Jetlites anywhere near where I live or work. I've been to three Walmarts, three Walgreens and four CVS stores. Can't find them anywhere. Guess I'll turn to old reliable -- online ordering.


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of one handy? I've looked at the two closest Wal-Marts to my house and haven't found any of these yet. I am dying to try out out!


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

I use my triple torch to light my sticks and the Ronson JetLite for re-lights or touch-ups. Ya can't beat 'em for the price and value. :ss


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

19thHole said:


> Anyone have a picture of one handy? I've looked at the two closest Wal-Marts to my house and haven't found any of these yet. I am dying to try out out!












i have found them next to the checkout counter for cigarettes at wal mart


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

j-easy said:


>


Thanks! I will keep my eyes open for one of these. I need to pick up a couple.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally found one of these at the four CVS I visited. Cost $4.49. I bought the last one! A couple of the Walmarts I checked admitted they carried them but they were out of stock. One Walgreens also had a empty peg where they usually hang. They seem to be in short supply all the time. At least I have one to use until I find more. :ss


----------



## eber (Jan 2, 2009)

Another jetlite convert here, I would have never gotten one of these without having read about them on here. So thanks for the info, and this lighter rocks by the way, my tiger lighter has now been retired 

Thanks


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Just got one in the mail from ThreeSheets, used it 3 times tonight and it works like a gem, an awesome gift broham, thanks!!!:tu


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

Shervin said:


> Just got one in the mail from ThreeSheets, used it 3 times tonight and it works like a gem, an awesome gift broham, thanks!!!:tu


I'm glad it finally arrived. These are one of the few items, it seems, that everyone here agrees on. Enjoy!

Steve


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Good and cheap - JeLite FTW

My only criticism is they don't seem to hold much fluid.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

ThreeSheets said:


> I'm glad it finally arrived. These are one of the few items, it seems, that everyone here agrees on. Enjoy!
> 
> Steve


Since I got this wonderful gift I've yet to part with it...literally lit every cigar I have smoked since it arrived now it's you who must watch his back.... Tick tock tick tock...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

epyon26 said:


> Damm stright I love this lighter. I just got one yesterday and I'm going back to walmart to get somemore.


\

This is what I did except I went back and bought all of them,,10 which is still cheaper than buying a name brand lighter. Went there again today and bought 2 more for deserving brothers,,,so watch out!:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is probably one of the universal truths in the cigar world....



Ronson Jet-lites are some of the best Lighters for the money.


We had a few threads up that were for trade..sticks for Ronsons...There are a ton of the lighters here..if anyone needs one PM me and we will see what I can do.....:chk



Shawn


----------



## BeefyAngus (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone happens to know where i can get one in the chicagoland area? I went to a bunch of cvs and walgreens and the closest walmart around and I couldn't find the lighter.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Absolutely great lighter for the money. Went and cleared out a local Wal-Mart $2.84 a piece found by the tobacco aisle. Have numerous other fancy/expensive lighter but love having ones I don't care about losing or giving away to others.


----------



## smorgan (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought one after reading about it on this forum a few years ago when the price was $6iish at Wally's
Liked it so much, I went back a few months later aand bought 3 more but this time they were $2.87 or so each. The first two now seem to have a problem lighting which may be due to Butane issues but with backups and replacement costs so low, no worries.
I may pick up a few more the next time I shop Wally World.

BTW
When did Club Stogie becomme Puff and why? I miss the gorilla references. Oh Well.
Adapt and herf on.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

C'mon, guys. Leave some on the racks for the rest of us! :banghead:


----------



## PMPDVL (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wiped out my local Wally-World...bought them based on everyones reviews and was sick of burning my fingers with matches. All I have to say is these are bad @ss!:dude: Lit up a stogie in the parking lot for the ride back to work and these things work great. Perfect size and a nice weight to them. Much more than I expected. 

I say thank you to you all!:banana:


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Just can't find them in any of the discount stores, nor the only wally world in the area, finally came across a lot of 12 on evil bay for $39, this included s/h., $3.25 ea. aint the best deal but certainly saved few pennies in gas money.


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Has anyone found that they don't light as well in cold temps? I keep one in the garage for lighting up a yard gar but for some reason it wouln't light up. I knew it was filled though, so after keeping it inside for about an hour it lit right up.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Think it has more to do with the butane, molecules kinda sluggish in cold temperatures.


----------

